# chlorophytum "green orange" from greenorange.nl



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

is this plant related to a spider plant? the site gives some encouraging but vague cultural instructions, my girlfriend just got me one, does anybody know anything about them? it's beautiful, but huge! i get the impression it doesn't like wet feet but likes moisture... but i'm afraid it'll be 6 feet tall or wide in a very short time...
http://www.greenorange.nl


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

That's interesting that it has that name and what not... looks like 'Fire Flash' to me... maybe another variation? Awesome plants, I've got some small plantlets from Scott Menigoz, and full grown they are just really cool looking. They get bigger than their spider plant relatives, but not massive. I'd say around 18" x 18" off the top of my head. Very good terrarium plants if you've got the room.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

*fire flash...*

yeah this one had a "TM" or some such on it's name, i'm sure it's a patented hybrid of some sort... well i might give it a try...


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

looks like some kind of Philodendron or aglo hybrid to me.

Matt


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

No, the genus is correct, its just the cultivar name that's suspect in this case. Maybe its a different cultivar of "Fire Flash" or maybe its the same thing, but different names for different countries (note the .nl). In the US in the terrarium circles I've only seen the "fire flash" name used.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah sorry about that I made that post before I read the entire site site.

Matt


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

it appears that this plant will only offset at the base... it doesn't kick out "pups" like a spider plant... and the bulb seems totally unlike the tubers of a spider plant... will it start sending out runners eventually? any flower?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm not really sure, mine are still young plants, maybe the next time I visit Scott Menigoz's place his big plants will be producing and I can get pics. I got a pic or two of the adult plants, but never thought to look for babies. Will try and get pics... but I have to say in a large (I guess "european" type might be a good lable) terrarium with mostly green plants the stems of these plants are very dramatic and have a very nice effect... who needs flowers!


----------

